# Can I keep an african dwarf frog with ghost shrimp?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

I think its a no no but just making sure?!:fish:


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would also have to say no but I am not sure either. I would think no because the frogs would inhabit the same areas as the shrimp, and a big enough frog would eat or bully the shrimp.


----------



## The Lowercase Q (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes.
I recently had a smaller tank with 2 ADFs and a Ghost Shrimp, and they lived together fine, except for when the frogs sometimes try to "pounce" on the shrimp. They stopped fighting when I put them in a community tank with other fish. If the tank is more than 10 gallons, go for it, but if not, I would hesitate putting them together.
EDIT: I forgot to mention that my ADFs are the same size as my ghost shrimp.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Don't think it'll work, I think the shrimp will be food.


----------

